# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  10 lợi ích vượt trội của tổng đài doanh nghiệp MiPBX

## hoangmitek

Hiện nay, tổng đài ảo hay tổng đài cloud chính là xu thế của dịch vụ tổng đài. Mọi doanh nghiệp đầu ngành đều chọn lựa tổng đài ảo để có được dịch vụ CSKH chất lượng, chi phí tối thiểu và hiệu quả tối đa.

MiPBX™ là một trong các dịch vụ tổng đài ảo cung cấp hệ thống tổng đài nội bộ, được triển khai theo mô hình điện toán đám mây giúp các doanh nghiệp có thể sở hữu được một hệ thống tổng đài cloud nhanh chóng và hiệu quả mà không phải đầu tư cơ sở hạ tầng, thiết bị tổng đài, cáp điện thoại chằng chịt… Tất cả chỉ cần đường truyền internet và điện thoại đầu cuối.

Dưới đây là 10 lợi ích của tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ mang đến cho mọi doanh nghiệp

1. Giảm đáng kể kinh phí đầu tư ban đầu: không phải mua phần cứng tổng đài, chỉ việc đăng ký và sử dụng.

2. Miễn phí gọi nội bộ giữa các chi nhánh, đại lý dù ở bất kỳ nơi đâu.

3. Lời chào chuyên nghiệp, trả lời theo kịch bản: Với MiPBX™, bạn hoàn toàn có thể thu âm lời chào của mình để dịch vụ khách hàng của bạn trở nên chuyên nghiệp hơn bao giờ hết.

4. Nghe gọi đồng thời trên nhiều thiết bị: Điện thoại bàn, Máy tính, Điện thoại di động. Nhờ đó, bạn đi ngoài đường hay đang ngồi trong quán coffee vẫn có thể chăm sóc khách hàng như 1 nhân viên CSKH chuyên nghiệp.

5. Không mất thời gian quản lý tổng đài, dịch vụ tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ sẽ quản lý công việc này.

6. Tính linh hoạt cao nhờ vào công nghệ điện toán đám mây có thể sử dụng hệ thống tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ ở bất kỳ đâu và bất cứ khi nào.

7. Tiếp nhận được nhiều cuộc gọi đồng thời, hệ thống sẽ tự động phân phối cuộc gọi đến các máy nhánh.

8. Độ tin cậy cao do một tổng đài điện toán đám mây chạy trên nền nhiều máy chủ riêng biệt.

9. Mở rộng số máy nhánh đơn giản và nhanh chóng ở bất kỳ đâu ngay khi có nhu cầu kết nối nhiều chi nhánh, đại lý hệ thống cửa hàng…

10. Thời gian triển khai nhanh chóng nhờ vào bản chất ảo của nó, một tổng đài điện toán đám mây có thể được triển khai nhanh chóng trong vòng vài giờ đồng hồ.

Với tổng đài cloud MiPBX™, doanh nghiệp hoàn toàn có thể thực hiện các cuộc gọi đi và đến như điện thoại truyền thống, đồng thời, với những tính năng vượt trội, tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ mang đến những lợi ích giúp doanh nghiệp phát triển.

——

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn xin truy cập https://mipbx.vn hoặc gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

   1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

